# Furry x Human: Which is more appealing?



## Nylak (Jan 14, 2010)

This is actually for art purposes...a few months back I was commissioned for a human x furry piece, and since have had multiple requests to do more of that. Was thinking about trying some more, and thought I might mix it up a bit, but wanted opinions on what other people were interested in.

Sorry that the poll is agonizingly specific. Also, if you have suggestions for scenarios/subject matter/specie preferences, let me hear em.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 14, 2010)

As in sexual?
Well, it depends.
Usually when I see a male human character banging a female furry I think "oh god, this guy is acting out his fantasies in a far more direct and unloveable way and I can't distance it - because he's right fucking there."

When I see a female human character getting boinked by a male furry I sometimes think the same thing, but then I'm also inclined to shut this off and just see it as porn.

its probably just some good ol' A-merican chauvinism
but thems the facts, maam


----------



## Nylak (Jan 14, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> As in sexual?
> Well, it depends.
> Usually when I see a male human character banging a female furry I think "oh god, this guy is acting out his fantasies in a far more direct and unloveable way and I can't distance it - because he's right fucking there."
> 
> ...


 
Haha, I totally agree with all of this.  Which is why human/furry art never occured to me until I was commissioned for it.

But to specify, my piece(s) personally won't be sexual in nature (or at least definitely not explicit)...since I'm only drawing porn if I'm gettin paid.  xD


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2010)

I'd say that the dominant partner should depend on what species the furry is.

For example, foxes are cock loving faggots so they are always bottoms, no exceptions.  They can't even be power bottoms because of how universally over-feminized they all are.

It could be a toss up for a wolf or other canine.  Huskies seem like power bottoms to me.

Something large or especially awesome like a bear or a shark should always be on top.  Fo sho.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 14, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'd say that the dominant partner should depend on what species the furry is.
> 
> For example, foxes are cock loving faggots so they are always bottoms, no exceptions. They can't even be power bottoms because of how universally over-feminized they all are.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I'm definitely gonna pick the specie _after_ I decide whether or not the furry is top or bottom. xD It's too bad that species are so...what's the word? I can't find it. But you know what I mean.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yeah, I'm definitely gonna pick the specie _after_ I decide whether or not the furry is top or bottom. xD It's too bad that species are so...what's the word? I can't find it. But you know what I mean.



You should definitely draw some pictures with birds in them. :3


----------



## Nylak (Jan 14, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> You should definitely draw some pictures with birds in them. :3


 
I would if they didn't have all those fucking feathers.

Or wings.  I hate drawing wings.  Like you have no idea.

Or their feet.  Their feet are kinda tricky.

And those beaks.  I don't know, it's hard to get a bird's face to express emotion.

...Fuck birds.  o_o


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...Fuck birds.  o_o


----------



## Nylak (Jan 14, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


>


God damn it, I can't say a single thing around you people.  *storms off.*  >:[

Fuck furries.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)

_Male human / Female furry : Human dominant

hands down,
_


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

Nylak said:


> God damn it, I can't say a single thing around you people.  *storms off.*  >:[
> 
> Fuck furries.


ITT:Murrypurryness


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 14, 2010)

Furry dominant, whatever the case.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 14, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'd say that the dominant partner should depend on what species the furry is.
> 
> For example, foxes are cock loving faggots so they are always bottoms, no exceptions.  They can't even be power bottoms because of how universally over-feminized they all are.
> on top.  Fo sho.



 Oh you can just go to hell! >=(


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh you can just go to hell! >=(



Can I yiff there?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 14, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Can I yiff there?



NO! Foxes are my favorite animal (and would be my "fursona" if I felt like faggin' it up and making one) damnit and I hate how furries make them into femboy cockwhores...


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO! Foxes are my favorite animal (and would be my "fursona" if I felt like faggin' it up and making one) damnit and I hate how furries make them into femboy cockwhores...



why? foxes are femboy cockwhores in real life, too :V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 14, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> why? foxes are femboy cockwhores in real life, too :V



No, in real life they are just awesome. But the evils of furfaggotry corrupt them into the manwhores doped up on estrogen that we see everywhere here.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 14, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'd say that the dominant partner should depend on what species the furry is.
> 
> For example, foxes are cock loving faggots so they are always bottoms, no exceptions.  They can't even be power bottoms because of how universally over-feminized they all are.
> 
> ...





David M. Awesome said:


> why? foxes are femboy cockwhores in real life, too :V





Heckler & Koch said:


> No, in real life they are just awesome.



What did us foxes do to deserve this, Just because I am a fox does not mean I am submissive or always on the bottom, At least I don't think I am... I'll have to find out one day... Err what was I say?

Oh yes, If anything rabbits should be on the bottom, Cause after-all, They are always going at it like um, Rabbits. So yea if anything its rabbits who can't get enough.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Oh yes, If anything rabbits should be on the bottom, Cause after-all, They are always going at it like um, Rabbits. So yea if anything its rabbits who can't get enough.



If anything I think that rabbits would always be on top, since they have such a greater instinct to breed than other animals might.  Rabbits will rape everything.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 14, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> If anything I think that rabbits would always be on top, since they have such a greater instinct to breed than other animals might.  Rabbits will rape everything.



Granted they will jump on anything and everything or just something that  looks like it could be mounted, but I can also see them ending up on the bottom just to get something.

Foxes on the other hand, (From my limited understanding and lack or experience) Seem to be a bit shy so I don't see them always ending up on the bottom. Especially maybe after I.. Err they found a mate.


----------



## Rhuedog (Jan 14, 2010)

whatever the female furry desires.. id just be happy to be with one!


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 14, 2010)

Rhuedog said:


> whatever the female furry desires.. id just be happy to be with one!



So would the majority here be, Weather or not the furry is female is up to them tho.


----------



## Rhuedog (Jan 14, 2010)

that duznt make sense, in laymons terms please


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 14, 2010)

Pretty simple really, Not every one likes females and not every one has a partner. So just saying the majority of people would like a partner but it does not matter to them if said partner is female.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 14, 2010)

I'd say a male human and a female furry for the fanservicou of pain and lolz, when th human is the commander.
AS A HUMAN BEING AND HUMAN LOVER I MUST SAY THAT I WILL NEVER FALL UNDER FURRIES! I WILL ROCK EVERY SINGLE THING AND MAKE FURRY SLAVERY UNTIL I GET ENOUGH METAL MUSIC!

And no, male X male isn't a good choice for me, especially if the furry is the commmander(NEVAR).
female X female? Human commander.
Female X Male ? HUMAN COMMANDER.
PRIDE WILL NEVER FALL.
yaoi

I don't consider sexuality, as long as I command them and molest them I am happy.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 14, 2010)

Option three I find more appealing.


----------



## fishbones (Jan 14, 2010)

Hmm, well, I don't actually like furry porn at all. But when I do come across it browsing art on FA, I'd much rather see two furries then a humanxfurry pairing. For some reason, it's way creepier to me if they aren't.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah, it's definitely not going to be pornographic in nature.  xD  More suggestive, I'm thinking.  I won't draw sexin's without gettin paid.

And this poll has been no help whatsoever in helping me reach a conclusion.  XD  TOO MANY TIES.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yeah, it's definitely not going to be pornographic in nature.  xD  More suggestive, I'm thinking.  I won't draw sexin's without gettin paid.
> 
> And this poll has been no help whatsoever in helping me reach a conclusion.  XD  TOO MANY TIES.



I will pay you to draw birds having sex


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

Furry Furry im not one for inbreeding it ether has to be two humans or two furs


----------



## Nylak (Jan 14, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I will pay you to draw birds having sex


 
I'd do it.  o.o  I'm a shameless money-grubbing whore and I'm not ashamed to admit it.  Pony up brah.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I'd do it.  o.o  I'm a shameless money-grubbing whore and I'm not ashamed to admit it.  Pony up brah.



How much money are we talking

and I mean for a full colour image of two male birds making a fire by rubbing two sticks together if you know what I mean ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Nylak (Jan 14, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> How much money are we talking
> 
> and I mean for a full colour image of two male birds making a fire by rubbing two sticks together if you know what I mean ;D ;D ;D


 
Depends on the style, and whether or not these birds are anthro. Anthro birds make my brain implode.

Stylized = lineart, little to no shading, like my signiture only obviously higher quality.
Realistic = finished digital painting.

Stylized anthro: $60.
Stylized feral: $35.
Realistic anthro: $250-300, depending on detail and final quality.
Realistic feral: $150-200, depending on detail and final quality.

^ Cheaper than my usual rates because my work will only give me 25 hours a week right now so I need commissions.

Also yes, this was offered partially in jest since I assume you aren't willing to pay these prices for what I take as an amusing suggestion.  xD


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 14, 2010)

Probably depends on the person..
I've seen a hot picture of a human male with a feline female furry.
I guess it depends to me on what's more.. dominant/submissive..
Since I'm into that kinda play. And in some cases the female furry
can be submissive. But in most cases a male that's also a dominant 
furry species would be moreso. Because a human male shouldn't really
be able to take a female furry wolf or .. what have you.

So I'll go with Furry male, human female.


----------



## Bacu (Jan 14, 2010)

HEY

where's the Male human/Female human options?

:C


----------



## Nylak (Jan 14, 2010)

Bacu said:


> HEY
> 
> where's the Male human/Female human options?
> 
> :C


 
GTFO.  D:

XD


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Depends on the style, and whether or not these birds are anthro.  Anthro birds make my brain implode.
> 
> Stylized = lineart, little to no shading, like my signiture only obviously higher quality.
> Realistic = finished digital painting.
> ...



Well I reckon they would have to be anthropomorphic, seeing as real birds generally don't have dicks.  And I would want to pay full price for realistic just to make you suffer while drawing it. >:3

Haven't got $300 just lying around right now, though, but I'll keep it in mind and save my pennies. :]


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, in real life they are just awesome. But the evils of furfaggotry corrupt them into the manwhores doped up on estrogen that we see everywhere here.


 
Well most foxes in the fandom, any man that even glances at me the wrong way gets a one way ticket to hell >:[


----------



## Attaman (Jan 14, 2010)

Bacu said:


> HEY
> 
> where's the Male human/Female human options?
> 
> :C



In the middle of someone's TF gallery, most likely.  Expect at least one case of hyper, herming, or TGing.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Depends on the style, and whether or not these birds are anthro. Anthro birds make my brain implode.
> 
> Stylized = lineart, little to no shading, like my signiture only obviously higher quality.
> Realistic = finished digital painting.
> ...


Damn and people call me expensive! XD


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 14, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...Fuck birds.  o_o



D:< NO FUCK YOURSELF.
WE HAVE SEXY CLOACAS.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> D:< NO FUCK YOURSELF.
> WE HAVE SEXY CLOACAS.



YEAH BOOOOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)

hypothetically:  If ever i had an anthropomorphic mate It would be very master-pet like.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Damn and people call me expensive! XD


 
I charge a lot, I know.  >_>  I'd rather charge a fuckload for a few commissions than charge more reasonable prices for a lot of commissions.  As long as people are still crazy enough to pay em, fuck if I'm lowering my fees.  xD


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> hypothetically:  If ever i had an anthropomorphic mate It would be very master-pet like.



This^ and I would be naughty and put a collar on it.

Why not Human/Plushie? Human commands
Human/taxidmary animal - Animal commands
Human/None - Human commands
Human/toilet - Idiot
Human/beer - ezI pepol i m durnk


If you're dumb you gotta be tough.
If you have an anthropomorphical mate you gotta make it your pet and molest it.

OH YEAH
OOOOH YEEEAAAH


----------



## Tycho (Jan 14, 2010)

bleh, crossovers.

I prefer keeping 'em separate, but whatever.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 14, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> YEAH BOOOOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII



SHAKE YO TAIL FEATHERZ


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 14, 2010)

I guess actually stating it would be redundant.

...

hi.


----------



## LuxrayAnthro (Jan 14, 2010)

Wait wha-? 

How can you be a Male human, AND a female furry? How does that work? (im new to this)


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 14, 2010)

LuxrayAnthro said:


> Wait wha-?
> 
> How can you be a Male human, AND a female furry? How does that work? (im new to this)



You're new to the fandumb aren't you?


----------



## LuxrayAnthro (Jan 14, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> You're new to the fandumb aren't you?


 

*growls* 

Yeah...I said I was new to this. I know very little about this overal area of interest.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 14, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> What did us foxes do to deserve this, Just because I am a fox does not mean I am submissive or always on the bottom, At least I don't think I am... I'll have to find out one day... Err what was I say?



As my friend would say "You do not choose a fox if you are a slut, you choose a fox because you are one."


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

I voted male male furry dominant, but crossovers are just meh to me.  Gotta keep em separated.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 14, 2010)

LuxrayAnthro said:


> *growls*
> 
> Yeah...I said I was new to this. I know very little about this overal area of interest.



This is all you should know: It's all very, very, very fucked up.


----------



## LuxrayAnthro (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh come on. How about a straigh answer please?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 14, 2010)

LuxrayAnthro said:


> Oh come on. How about a straigh answer please?



You see...when a man loves a woman.....


----------



## quayza (Jan 14, 2010)

I like a dominant dragon fem. One of many intrests.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 14, 2010)

LuxrayAnthro said:


> Wait wha-?
> 
> How can you be a Male human, AND a female furry? How does that work? (im new to this)


 
You can't (well, I suppose you can).  Read the topic post.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 14, 2010)

Female human x female furry, furry dominant. Goes along with the predatory side of carnivorous furs. And besides, yuri is hot.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 14, 2010)

quayza said:


> I like a dominant dragon fem. One of many intrests.



^5


----------



## quayza (Jan 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> ^5



^-^


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

One furry that chose "Human dominant" :V?
none.

THE FURRY PRIDE IS MADE OF STEEL BUT I AM MADE OF TITANIUM!
I CAN BREAK IT!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 15, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> As my friend would say &quot;You do not choose a fox if you are a slut, you choose a fox because you are one.&quot;



I like foxes and I'm not a slut. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I like foxes and I'm not a slut. Your argument is invalid.


 
lol don't take anyone seriously dude, its just a stereotype just like with everything else though from what I've seen most foxes do behave in a way that makes them look like sluts and dick whores :\


----------



## Mentova (Jan 15, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> lol don't take anyone seriously dude, its just a stereotype just like with everything else though from what I've seen most foxes do behave in a way that makes them look like sluts and dick whores :\



I'm not taking it that serious, I'm mostly debating it like an idiot because I'm bored and I hate how furries ruined foxes.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not taking it that serious, I'm mostly debating it like an idiot because I'm bored and I hate how furries ruined foxes.


 
they did more than ruined it lmao and since your bored just watch this vid, I might of posted it a while ago but I dunno if you was here to see it ^^

I PRESENT TO YOU...TF2, MEET THE CRASHES 

[yt]639y7fweUBg[/yt]


----------



## Mentova (Jan 15, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> they did more than ruined it lmao and since your bored just watch this vid, I might of posted it a while ago but I dunno if you was here to see it ^^
> 
> I PRESENT TO YOU...TF2, MEET THE CRASHES
> 
> [yt]639y7fweUBg[/yt]



That was awesome. Thank you. Anyways DAMN YOU FURRIES!


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That was awesome. Thank you. Anyways DAMN YOU FURRIES!


 
lol np and yea fuck you furry bastards >:C


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> lol np and yea fuck you furry bastards >:C



Quoting RWJ:
CUTEST FURRY LITTLE BASTARD EVER
AND I SEND THAT TO ALL THE FURRIES ALIVE OR KNOWN TO.... ME OR WHAT SO EVER!


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 15, 2010)

I chose the Male/Female option

And the Human/Furry one

And I like that the one is dominant over the other, real nice

Have fun drawing it! Don't fuck it up.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> Quoting RWJ:
> CUTEST FURRY LITTLE BASTARD EVER
> AND I SEND THAT TO ALL THE FURRIES ALIVE OR KNOWN TO.... ME OR WHAT SO EVER!


 
wat?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> wat?



RayWilliamJohnson.
Youtube.
 It's a thing said every few episodes.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> RayWilliamJohnson.
> Youtube.
> It's a thing said every few episodes.


 
ok...anyhow I fail to see how I would seem cute, anyone that says that will get their head chopped off :[


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> ok...anyhow I fail to see how I would seem cute, anyone that says that will get their head chopped off :[



I didn't say you are cute, won't ever happen :V.
Also my head can't get chopped, because it's made from furries' tears.

You said "Furry bastards" and taht automatically reminded me "CUTEST* FURRY* LITTLE *BASTARD* EVAR".

No offense but you didn't show any sign of cuteness :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> I didn't say you are cute, won't ever happen :V.
> Also my head can't get chopped, because it's made from furries' tears.
> 
> You said "Furry bastards" and taht automatically reminded me "CUTEST* FURRY* LITTLE *BASTARD* EVAR".
> ...


 
Alright just making that clear


----------



## Mentova (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't know what's going on here anymore.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't know what's going on here anymore.



ajskgklfg;kdjflkhj;dhjdkgjhgf
Does this thread deserve necro?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> ajskgklfg;kdjflkhj;dhjdkgjhgf
> Does this thread deserve necro?



I don't think so. Unless it takes another turn and it becomes awesome.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 16, 2010)

Male human, female furry - Human rapes.
Is it appealing?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> Male human, female furry - Human rapes.
> Is it appealing?



No.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No.



Then you suggest something and I'll give an answer with more that 3 characters.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> Then you suggest something and I'll give an answer with more that 3 characters.



Let's talk about how crazy most furries are.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 16, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> ajskgklfg;kdjflkhj;dhjdkgjhgf
> Does this thread deserve necro?


 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2892036/

I just felt like sticking this somewhere


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2892036/
> 
> I just felt like sticking this somewhere



BADDA BING BADDA BOOM MOZERELLA SUPREME


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 16, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2892036/
> 
> I just felt like sticking this somewhere



http://i49.tinypic.com/2dnc3t.jpg
http://i45.tinypic.com/1237g5t.jpg

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAX


----------

